# W: Bfg H: Bfg, $$



## MuGGzy (Dec 28, 2008)

Wanted:
BFG Chaos Despoiler Battleship
BFG Chaos Planet Killer

Imperial Vengeance Grand Cruiser

Have:
Various Chaos and Imperial Cruisers ranging from NOB to nicely painted.
Imperial Sword/Firestorm Frigates Bare-Primed

Also willing to pay reasonable cash price for any of the above in any condition...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

interested a whole chaos fleet? i think i have a Despoiler and 9-12 cruisers?


----------

